# Pavers over River rock?!?



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys,

So this weekend I am doing a small 9'x9' paver patio but in the next couple of months, I may be tackling a much bigger project. Right now, I have Chattahoochee Rock or River Rock (whatever you want to call it) around my pool. The rocks are getting loose and are very annoying when I want to go into my pool and I have little rocks all over the bottom of my feet. I want to put pavers down but wanted to know if I needed to take the river rock up before I lay down the pavers. I have cement underneath. I do have quite a bit of spots of missing river rock so not sure if this is a good plan. When getting quotes from contractors, they said they would place the pavers over the river rock. I will include some pics tonight but more pics tomorrow (during the day) to give you guys a better idea of what I am talking about. I know the normal procedure but since I have cement/river rock, do I just need to lay the sand or do I need a small layer of concrete base? Any help would be very appreciated!

Chris


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

A couplke of questions -

1. What part of the world are you hiding in since you did not provide your location when ypu registered. Location is important with exterior situations.

2. What kind of pavers are you talking about - realt concrete pavers, thin clay pavers ot larger (over 10x10) pavers. The installation is different for each. The real concrete pavers are rarely used over a concrete slab in most climates.

Dick


----------



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

1. What part of the world are you hiding in since you did not provide your location when ypu registered. Location is important with exterior situations.

Tampa, Fl (I'll fix that)

2. What kind of pavers are you talking about - realt concrete pavers, thin clay pavers ot larger (over 10x10) pavers. The installation is different for each. The real concrete pavers are rarely used over a concrete slab in most climates.

Not sure. here is the link where i am buying it from.

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/mat/2348231395.html
Dick


----------



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

anyone have suggestions?!?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

That Craigs list site information supplies very little good information other than 2 of the 3 dimensions needed.

Clay ot intrlocking concrete pavers - different intallations situations. Concrete pavers are more common and and stable. They are usually applied over a compacted gravel base.

Dick


----------



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

They are 4x8x2 1/4. I picked them up this weekend. Anyways, what I really want to know is what, if, and how I can put pavers over my river rock pool deck. I know I'll need thin pavers because of the small gap between the deck and our doors. I looked on the Internet about how to install pavers over river rock and couldn't find anything. Also, I have some patches of missing riverrock and wanted to know how to patch them without having to pull up all of our patio. Attached is a picture of our deck.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

How are you going to install the pavers around the pool edge so they are secure to the surface?
Ron


----------



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

I was going to do coping. I heard coping is not available in thin paver form so I would have to slope it a little. I haven't looked into it too much because I am still trying to figure out if I can even put pavers over this crap they call a patio.


----------



## KeithWhisman (May 17, 2011)

Your welcome to make a trip and take my river rocks for free if you want them. I'm sick of them, err, I would hate to see them go. Please come get them, err, there yours if you want them.


----------



## Jorgie1983 (May 3, 2011)

Keith. Not looking to get riverrocks. Looking to just patch the places I am missing it so I can lay a flat level of pavers.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

remodel coping is made for thin pavers.check flagstone or stellstone in your area. i would remove the river rock to expose your deco-drain. river rock was always good for holding mold.


----------

